# Salmon oil



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I got this Salmon oil softgels (1000 mg), and I wonder if anyone here gives it to their poodles.

It says to take 2 softgels twice daily, but of course my mini poodle is around 14-16 lbs, so I guess 4 a day would be too much.

Could I give 1 or 2 a day with 1 softgel of Vitamin E (200 IU)? Or would he need 2 softgels of Vitamin E?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

I give my standard poodles 1000 mg salmon oil each day. I'd be very careful with Vit E. It is a fat soluble vitamin and can be toxic over time. Monica Segal recommends 100 IU daily or every other day for small dogs, and 500mg salmon oil per 15-20 lb bodyweight. Supplements at Monica Segal


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks, vibrant! 
Then from what I read could I give him one 1000mg softgel of Salmon oil and one of vitamin E 200 IU every 2 days? Or every 3 days.


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

I give my dogs salmon oil daily, though I use a liquid version not a capsule version. I've had good luck with Kronch's. Amazon.com: Salmon Oil, 2500ml: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks, ziggylu! I couldn't find the liquid version locally, and I think it may not last long with our warm weather.


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm in Arizona. I can buy it in smaller amounts at a local natural pet supply store and I store it in the fridge during the (many) hot months.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Quick question, what does the Salmon oil do?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi my 14 lb mini gets a capsule every 2-3 days. Thats what I do, it works well for us. I just make sure he hasn't had to many treats that day because lots of treats and fish oil makes his tummy upset.

My parents Mini 20lbs is on fish oil/Vit E capsules that they get from the vet to help with his allergies that are 600mg fish oil/75IU Vit E.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

ziggylu, I'll look for smaller bottles then! Does it last a long time in the fridge then? I live in Mexico, all our months are hot, and most are very very hot. 

schpeckie, this is a small article I just found. There are others with a lot more info but I can't seem to find them.

What Are the Benefits of Salmon Oil for Dogs? | eHow.com

EDIT: forgot to say I'm particularly interested in giving this to my mini since he was diagnosed with a stage 1 heart murmur years ago, and of course all his diet is heart friendly. Salmon oil is supposed to help maintain heart health very well too.

CelticKitti, do you also give Vitamin E with the salmon oil?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucy gets two of these per day (one with each feeding)

Wild Salmon Oil · 500 mg

and one of these per day

Cod Liver Oil

I worked with Monica Segal to get Lucy on a balanced diet, so besides these supplements, she's getting other additives to her home cooked meals as well.


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

I haven't had one go bad on me. we go through it pretty quickly - I was dosing two greyhounds up until summer...now one greyhound and on standard puppy who between them get 5 pumps a day(3 for the greyhhound, 2 for the standard). There's a litre size as well: Amazon.com: Salmon Oil, 1000ml: Kitchen & Dining 

I use this one as it's easy for me to find locally and my holistic vet prefers the scandinavian fish oils to the american so I go with her advice(though to be honest my dogs did fine when I was buying fish oil capsules at Costco before I found this vet a few years ago!). 

I switched from capsules to liquid when I had to start treating my older greyhound for CHF. We were dosing so many pills between meds and supplements a day with her that any pills I could take out of the regimen made it easier. The dogs seem to like this on their food and their coats look great.

I started supplementing fish oil on the greyhounds about ten years ago when I was dealing with bad allergies with the younger one.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Ruth said:


> CelticKitti, do you also give Vitamin E with the salmon oil?


I do not give Vitamin E. There is some conflicting information out there about the benefit of Vitamin E. There is some new evidence that Vitamin E may not be good, and possibly harmful in heart disease in humans. So for now, until they figure it out I personally would rather not give it.

My fish oil is however preserved with a Vitamin E like substance, Tocopherols which I don't mind.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ruth said:


> schpeckie, this is a small article I just found. There are others with a lot more info but I can't seem to find them.
> 
> What Are the Benefits of Salmon Oil for Dogs? | eHow.com
> 
> Thanks that was really interesting to read! At what age did you start giving it to your dog?


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks again, ziggylu!

plumcrazy, that's a greta site. I'll keep it in my bookmarks, I'm seriously contemplating some of the stuff they have.

CelticKitti, from what I have read the risk is if you overdose, in small doses it should be fine. But I'll research a bit more, better to be safe! The vitamin E I have is dl-alpha tocopheryl acetate.

schpekie, I haven't given any to him yet. Since I changed his diet to raw a month ago, I'm looking for supplements he might need, especially cause I haven't given my dogs any fish.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Ruth said:


> CelticKitti, from what I have read the risk is if you overdose, in small doses it should be fine. But I'll research a bit more, better to be safe! The vitamin E I have is dl-alpha tocopheryl acetate.


I guess I should also say they get some in their food so I do not supplement more.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Ah, well. Since mine is rawfed, I'm trying to give him stuff he doesn't get in his food.

But then again, he does get canned pumpkin and sweet potato which are rich in vitamin E. Mmmm... thank you for that! I seriously need to do more research on this.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ruth said:


> Ah, well. Since mine is rawfed, I'm trying to give him stuff he doesn't get in his food.
> 
> But then again, he does get canned pumpkin and sweet potato which are rich in vitamin E. Mmmm... thank you for that! I seriously need to do more research on this.


Mine are raw fed too and I add salmon oil: Grizzly Salmon Oil - 32 ounces | Pet Supplies, Horse Supplies, Dog Supplies | KVsupply.com. I order from KV Vet Supply and it is cheaper than buying in stores.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I wold just like to advise anybody using any fish oil to use exclusively "pharmaceutical grade" - which means one free from any contaminants such a mercury :afraid:

It does not matter who is the manufacturer , what matters is that oil is free from toxins and heavy metals !!!!! :hungry:

And yes - be very careful with fat-soluble vitamins in general (A,E,D,K), since they accumulate in body and too much can do more harm than good, unlike water-soluble ones that are excreted from body through kidneys if present in excess.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

I have been switching between Sardine,Anchovy, and Salmon oils for years. 
Great company to work with and I love that it comes in a SS bottle. 
Prices are very good also and they have sales about every 4 months.

IP Product 5


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I was looking to get that one, Millie, but I can't find it near me and I fear it may go rancid in transit. 

wishpoo, that's so right! The one I have says "Purified to eliminate mercury."
Stupid question though, how do we know when it's pharmaceutical grade?

And I just checked my other supplements, the CoQ10 contains 100 IU Vitamin E in d-alpha tocopherol form which is natural unlike the dl-alpha.
It also has beta-carotene though.

Does anyone here give CoQ10?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ruth said:


> I was looking to get that one, Millie, but I can't find it near me and I fear it may go rancid in transit.


Hmm..I doubt it! I order mine online from the website I gave you and any store that sells it has most likely had it shipped to them anyway...


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Ruth* - it is usually printed on the box /bottle - Pharmaceutical Grade /Molecularly Distilled.

Manufacturers that do distill (purify) are more than happy to put that on their product, since it is good "selling point" for consumers who are informed about that.

If your product says that is purified and mercury free than it probably is - they should not make false statements !!!

I use Nordic Naturals for my human family and would use the same company for my future puppy : ))))


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmm - mine doesn't say "pharmaceutical grade" or "purified to eliminate mercury" (it does say it is from wild salmon though...). I never thought about the mercury issue - thanks for bringing this up Wishpoo - I will have to look into another brand.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Curly *- you are very welcome :act-up:

Now, wild Salmon has less mercury and other contaminants than farmed one and one with the lowest amount is Wild *Alaskan* Salmon. The problem is that some inspections of store sold salmon actually proved that farmed salmon is OFTEN labeled as wild :argh: , like 6 times out of 10, or something like that :attention:

BUT - NO salmon is mercury free nowadays :dong:


----------

